# Never driven 2009 Kandi Coco with Err 02 code. Please Help.



## CocoNewby (Jun 5, 2017)

Hello, I am new to the EV community and just recently acquired a 2*009 Kandi Coco*. It sat unused for the past 8 years. *It has 20 miles on it!* I just replaced the Trojan batteries and got the vehicle up and running...so I thought.

After fulling charging the vehicle,. it appeared to be in full working order.

I took the vehicle for a lap around the block and it drove just fine, however after descending a steep hill, the motor cut out. *The vehicle displays Err02 in the display.* I have read this is known to occur with this vehicle (with *GreatLands controller*) after descending steep hills. I know that Err02 may indicate an IGBT Error (not sure what this means though). 

I have attempted to disconnect the battery supply in an effort to reset the system, without luck. The error comes back whenever the vehicle is on and I press the accelerator. *Is there a way to reset the controller?

*


----------

